# Movie Remake Ideas



## whiteskunk (Dec 5, 2010)

Since Hollywood is lacking in originality and is remaking old movies. One series of movies seems to have been missed.

I of course am refering to the "Bonzo" movies. It's outrageous that the Classic "Bedtime for Bonzo" hasn't been remade yet.

And let us not forget "Francis the talking mule" movies.

I think Furaffinity should begin a campaign to have these fine films remade.

Join the quest to revive these cinematic masterpieces.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 6, 2010)

What the fuck man, we have enough remakes as it is. If anything, people should just stop remaking shit (and stop making super hero movies, for that matter) and start making new, original material instead.

Just re-release the classics on DVD and Blu-Ray and advertise the fuck out of them instead.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck man, we have enough remakes as it is. If anything, people should just stop remaking shit (and stop making super hero movies, for that matter) and start making new, original material instead.



Or like Gene Siskel used to say, remake movies that were promising but failed.


----------



## whiteskunk (Dec 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck man, we have enough remakes as it is. If anything, people should just stop remaking shit (and stop making super hero movies, for that matter) and start making new, original material instead.
> 
> Just re-release the classics on DVD and Blu-Ray and advertise the fuck out of them instead.


 
This was meant as a joke. I agree, release over remake.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 6, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> (and stop making super hero movies, for that matter)


 
Not before they make a live-action Justice League movie.


----------



## RammsteinSkollexxx (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't make another remake.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 6, 2010)

There's now a remake of Gulliver's Travels starring Jack Black. What a load of fun that will be.


----------



## 8-bit (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, what if Hollywood remakes the shitty movies into better versions?


----------



## HappyBunny (Dec 6, 2010)

Blaster master:The Movie.
Make this happen. 

You know this would be totally Lulzy


----------



## Zoetrope (Dec 6, 2010)

For the most part remakes me sad.  They are like an empty shell that is riding out the original name. I'm trying to think of my favourites getting remade and I shudder at the thought of the Alien trilogy having anyone else but Sigourney Weaver.

Leave the originals the way they are, remakes for the most part just cheapen them.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Dec 6, 2010)

Remakes are almost never that good.
Psycho remake was remade almost 100% scene for scene and line for line.
They used the orignal and followed that to the tea.

The newest Star Trek movie was good in my opinion. They really didn't remake it just went in a new direction with it using the same characters.


----------



## Zoetrope (Dec 6, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> The newest Star Trek movie was good in my opinion. They really didn't remake it just went in a new direction with it using the same characters.



'Xactly.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 8, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Not before they make a live-action Justice League movie.


 The only thing that would be worse than another super hero movie would be a crossover super hero movie.

I can almost, positively, genuinely guarantee that Justice League and Avengers will both be really shitty movies.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 8, 2010)

I want 'Clan of the Cave Bear' to be remade. They did an awful job on the movie with Daryl Hannah.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Dec 9, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> There's now a remake of Gulliver's Travels starring Jack Black. What a load of fun that will be.


 
You know, in the political climate we're living in, a good movie based on the novel would be a great idea. Too bad this Jack Black movie will have a certain lack of biting political satire, in favor of hackneyed pop culture references and fart jokes.

The problem is that American producers are generally hesitant to make movies with political themes.



8-bit said:


> Well, what if Hollywood remakes the shitty movies into better versions?


 
Gene Siskel has been asking that for years!

It has been happening to a degree, though. Remember that comedy classic _The Hangover_? It has a similar plot to a not-so-classic movie _Dude, Where's my Car?_, according to the Movie Preview Critic, A very knowledgeable reviewer on Youtube. You should check him out.

Let's consider something like... _The Hot Chick_, with Rob Schneider. Why don't we make a new script that's actually interested in what would happen if two people switched genders instead of just exploiting the situation for cheap humor? If we made the two switchees equal attention, we could turn it into a gender-switch romantic comedy. It's definitely more interesting that your typical McConaughey/Kutcher/Non-Badass-version of Butler/Heigl/Hudson/Anniston pairing.

Genius, I tell you.

[EDIT: Just rememebered that in many of his videos/review: TMPC has a section called "If this movie had balls," which is basically what would happen if the producers of this movie were more ambitious and actually wanted to make a good movie.]


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 12, 2010)

They NEED to remake the Doom movie.


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Just re-release the classics on DVD and Blu-Ray and advertise the fuck out of them instead.


 
Which is kinda what they're doing right now.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 12, 2010)

OP's opening sentence contradicts his/her remaining sentences
Yeah, I can see this thread is about to go or going nowhere.

Related.
Coen Brothers remaking True Grit
Y? N?


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 8, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck man, we have enough remakes as it is. If anything, people should just stop remaking shit (and stop making super hero movies, for that matter) and start making new, original material instead.
> 
> Just re-release the classics on DVD and Blu-Ray and advertise the fuck out of them instead.


 
I dig where you coming from
Remakes can be either good or bad
So far remakes are either subpar to bad
Let the classics be for christ sake!


----------

